# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  Moeder Aarde schreit- Marcel Messing

## Felice

Moeder aarde schreit

Bergen brokkelen af
meren en rivieren drogen uit
vuur verslindt bossen en wouden
stormen razen over landen
droogte en hitte alom.
Moeder Aarde schreit.

En de mensen?
Zij springen en zingen
trouwen en rouwen
klinken en drinken
spelen en strelen.
Moeder Aarde krimpt van pijn.

Straks zullen vloeden
de droge aarde wassen
valleien tot meren worden
dijken overal breken.
Moeder Aarde schreeuwt.

En de mensen?
Zij fuiven en feesten
dansen en verkwanselen
werken en gaan ter kerke
geloven en beloven.
Moeder Aarde trilt.

De eerste scheppingsdag
vergaat tot laatste nacht
het zevende zegel verbroken
de zevende trompet weerklinkt
de zevende schaal op aarde geworpen
galop van zwarte ruiters sterft in verte weg.

En de mensen?
Zij houden nog steeds hun wensen
spelen hun kleine mensenspel
maken van de aarde een hel
spelen met geld en goed
zien niet de naderende grote vloed.

Als de grote duisternacht gaat komen
een einde maakt aan alle werelddromen
zullen we in het licht dan staan,
het licht dat nimmer kan vergaan?
Zal de mantel van licht geweven zijn
of blijft het werelds streven vol van pijn?
Zal onze innerlijke zon stralen
of zullen we lange tijd weer verder dwalen?

© Marcel Messing

----------

